# How do I post image?



## Strewth (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm really sorry for posting this, but when I tried searching it, all of the words were to common to be used by the algorithm. Tried posting a pic from imgur using the image tags, but it hasn't worked... Can anyone help out a confused neo-luddite?


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Strewth (Jan 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> link[ /img]



Appreciated, but I did try that. I'll try again, but in the meantime, has anyone ha any trouble posting from imgur in the past? Once again, I'm sorry, and I'm sure this didn't warrant it's own topic, but how else will retards like me learn?


----------



## Null (Jan 30, 2014)

1. drag image into imgur
2. start upload
3. click image to expand
4. copy url from address bar.
5. paste between img tags.

the url should resemble this:
http://i.imgur.com/XXX.png


----------



## Strewth (Jan 30, 2014)

Many thanks, both of you. Sorry for cluttering up the boards!


----------

